# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Ключ к 1С8.2 к Windows7 64 bit

## Алексей1935

Есть новая платформа 8.2.15.310 и есть нетбук с 64-разрядной Виндой 7. Старые патчи/эмуляторы почему-то не лечат. Может кто подскажет как быть? Как миновать эту проблему? Заранее благодарен за помощь.

----------


## Новичок1

Мож кто знает, мне тоже оч нужно, или подскажите где скачать?

----------


## kamar821

если надо еще пишите на почту мне sc_digital@rambler.ru. отправлю. Я как раз сегодня двоим уже с форума отправила лекарство это... Че за беда у народа, я спокойно тут его скачала, только не помню где именно, искать лень снова, лучше пишите. денег не возьму не парьтесь.. спасибо нажмете да и ладно...

----------

157ang (23.07.2014), gskhome (24.10.2012), Kons-sk (12.11.2012), sanek7 (26.10.2012), sing22 (05.03.2013), Борис_13 (07.12.2014), воха (12.12.2012), Кот Бегемот (26.11.2012), Новичок1 (16.10.2012)

----------


## Palmer1976

не все так просто с ключиком на win x64
придется еще винду в тестовый режим переводить



> Тестовая версия служит для установки в систему неподписанных сертификатом драйверов устройств.
> Сертификат выдает Майкрософт после отправки соответствующего драйвера изготовителем устройства (оборудования), для тестирования в лабораторию Майкрософт.
> Абсурд в том, что на драйвер-эмулятор никто сертификат не выдаст и соответственно избежать тестовой версии не возможно.


ищи специальный комплект лекарств для x64 с драйвером vusbbus

----------


## omonra

везде все рекомендуют 1c_8x_UniPatch но при патчевании выдает ошибку Can not find source bytes

----------


## Евгений2000

Привет, написал тебе письмо по 1С, мне ошибку выдал

----------


## mvitali

Этот у меня работает. Причем на всех операционках, начиная с ХР до 8 


> Есть новая платформа 8.2.15.310 и есть нетбук с 64-разрядной Виндой 7. Старые патчи/эмуляторы почему-то не лечат. Может кто подскажет как быть? Как миновать эту проблему? Заранее благодарен за помощь.

----------


## nexty

> везде все рекомендуют 1c_8x_UniPatch но при патчевании выдает ошибку Can not find source bytes


Вот в чем проблема скорее всего...Запустить 1c_8x_UniPatch
*
для 1c 8.2 выбирать файл backbas.dll*

для 1c 8.0 и 1с 8.1 выбирать файл backend.dll

P.S. перед запуском проверить, что 1с закрыта (в том числе сервер 1с)

Если надо рабочий 1c_8x_UniPatch и на 8.1 и на 8.2 и на 8.3 пишите почту скину.Да и  на Windows 7 64 Бит РАБОТАЕТ !!!

----------

atik (16.11.2014)

----------


## panasenkos

надо рабочий 1c_8x_UniPatch Windows Server 2008 R2 64 Бит

---------- Post added at 11:15 ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 ----------

надо рабочий 1c_8x_UniPatch Windows Server 2008 R2 64 Бит panasenkos@gmail.com

----------


## arccos6pi

> надо рабочий 1c_8x_UniPatch Windows Server 2008 R2 64 Бит
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:15 ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 ----------
> 
> надо рабочий 1c_8x_UniPatch Windows Server 2008 R2 64 Бит panasenkos@gmail.com


*НАБОР ЭМУЛЯТОРОВ И ПАТЧЕЙ для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux*

----------

panasenkos (14.11.2014)

----------


## atik

нужен  рабочий 1c_8x_UniPatch для Win7 atik317@mail.ru

----------


## arccos6pi

> нужен  рабочий 1c_8x_UniPatch для Win7 atik317@mail.ru


серьезно?

----------

